# Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?



## PCGH_Raff (3. April 2010)

*Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Radeon primär, Geforce sekundär: Nutzt du eine Geforce als dedizierten Physx-Beschleuniger o. ä.? 

Wir hatten vor ein paar Monaten einen Artikel im Heft dazu, welcher die Einrichtung und die Vor- bzw- Nachteile dieser Paarung erläutert.

*Mehrfachauswahl erlaubt!*

MfG,
Raff


----------



## guna7 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten


----------



## Two-Face (3. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X]_Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten_

...habe aber eine Ageia-Karte installiert.


----------



## Superwip (3. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich würde, wenn ... ich Geld wie Heu hätte ^^


----------



## DAEF13 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x]Ich habe keine Radeon Karte und kann deshalb auf eine 2. Karte verzichten


----------



## moe (3. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Ich würde, wenn ...
mein board zwei pci-e slots hätte. aber für am jetzt noch ein neues board zu laufen lohnt sich nicht mehr.


----------



## Ezio (3. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten

Da ich keine Games mit PhysX zocke, wozu?


----------



## der_knoben (3. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ne PoV GTS250 hab ich mir mal gekauft dafür. Da ich aber zur Zeit keine PhysX Games nutze, hab ich zur Zeit nur die GTS250 drin, die HD4890 liegt im Schrank.
Ist einfach Stromverbrauchstechnisch sinnlos, wenn ich beide drin habe, aber im Moment keine PhysX Games nutze.


----------



## Lordadmiral (3. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x]_Ja (bitte die Karte im Thread angeben)...

Primär ne Gigabyte Radeon HD5850
Sekundär *Asus Geforce 8800GT 512MB* als PhysX
wollte eigentlich meine Geforce GTX260 dafür nehmen, aber mein Netzteil kam damit dann nicht klar, zu wenig PCI-E Anschlüsse, also hab ich die GTX260 mit der 8800GT aus meinem zweit Rechner ausgetauscht.
_


----------



## pr0g (3. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] Ich würde wenn ich genug Geld für ne extra Karte über hätte


----------



## hyperionical (3. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X]Ja

Weniger wegen Physx selbst, sondern vlt in Zukunft wenn meine Ultra dann nicht mehr der Hauptrenderer ist ich aber auch keine Museumsstcüke leiden kann bzw. die Karte abgeben will.
Das hängt aber auch davon ab wie sich Fermi entwickelt, besonders in Hinblick auf Preis und Leistung (NV braucht ja meist 1 Treibergeneration bis die Karten volle Leistung haben - siehe 88 Ultra/GT).


----------



## boss3D (3. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] _Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (3. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

_Ich würde, wenn ...

es keine treiber probleme geben würde.
_


----------



## T0M@0 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Ja, für folding@home und SoftTH, sonst nix...

ist ne 9400GT (Primär GTX 260)


----------



## The_Schroeder (3. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] _Ich würde, wenn ...

...es mehr Programme und/oder Spiele nutzen würden.
...der Energieverbrauch nicht so krass wäre.
...ich die Kohle zuhätte und Punkt 1 erfühlt würde.

Sonst...naja..reicht eine große GF 
_


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Ich würde, wenn in ein paar Monaten meine neue da ist, 8600gt. Die alte ist abgeraucht. 

Primär Radeon HD4870 / 512
Sekundär 8600 gt / 512 (bald)
PhysX ist toll siehe Spoiler


----------



## savage-fg (3. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[nein,´weil der ......] hab ne 4870x2 im Rechner ,da brauch ich noch nen Stromfresser zusätzlich , aber im laufe diesen Jahres geht auch der Stromfresser und es wird ne Graka mit einer GPU (5870 oder 470GTX kommt drauf an welche günstiger zu haben ist .


----------



## Naut (4. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x]Ja (bitte die Karte im Thread angeben)...
Ich habe mir extra eine GeForce 8600 GT von Gigabyte die passiv gekühlt ist, günstig ersteigert.
Primär benützte ich eine HIS ATI HD 5850


----------



## Holger15 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] Ich würde, wenn ich an eine GeForce dafür ran komme


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (4. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Nein, ich habe eine GeForce im Einsatz als Hauptkarte.


----------



## Nobbis (4. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

_Ich würde, wenn ... (bitte im Thread erläutern)

... die Physik mehr als nur warme Luft wäre.

Ach nein, streicht das, bei mir is nv freie Zone ....
_


----------



## freakyd84 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[Ja] Geforce 8800 GTX als Physx. Trotzdem ruckelts wie sau bei Sacred 2 wenn pHysx on -.-


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten

Solange kein offener standart vorhanden ist unterstütze ich solche sachen nicht


----------



## henmar (4. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

ich würde, wenn ich das geld hätte mir eine zusätzliche graka zu kaufen


----------



## JonnyB1989 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] Nein Ich verwende eine Geforce als Hauptkarte, deren Leistung ist hoch genug um PhysX und Grafik gleichzeitig zu berechnen. 

Und auch so wäre bei mir ne zweite Karte eher Leistungsverschwendung, da mein Board bei zwei Grakas auf PciE 2.0 x8 umstellt. P45 sei dank.


----------



## Stricherstrich (4. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich hab eine 9800Gtx+ im Pc...Also noch.
Bald kommt dann ENDLICH meine 5770 Hawk.!


----------



## Skaos (4. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

habs bis jetzt noch nicht probiert, hab mir aber vor kurzem eine 8800 gtx zugelegt und gegen mitte des Jahres werd ich mir ein solches System mal zusammenbauen, wenn Geld da ist und die 2GB 5870/90 bezahlbarer werde . bin gespannt wies wird, hab die Physx-Effekte selbst nie live sehen dürfen bis jetzt.. grad bei Batman interessierts mich, weil das Game ansonsten ja grafisch nicht so der Reißer is..


----------



## ToTm@n (4. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] _Keine Angabe_ 

Nein, denn es läuft alles über meine GTX 285. Wenn die mal überfordert sein sollte wird Physx halt reduziert. Deswegen mir extra´ne Kaufen seh ich nicht ein


----------



## Gast20141127 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten

Wenn ich nicht zocke, hat der PC/Graka Strom zu sparen.
Darum falte ich auch keine Moleküle und suche keine Aliens 

Vielleicht wenn es das Spielerlebnis wirklich massiv verbessern würde...
...ein Freund hätte da noch ne 96gt übrig.
Aber so, NÖ !


----------



## belle (4. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x]Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten


----------



## netwizzard (4. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] ja - 8800GTS512 (G92)


----------



## tripod (4. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] nein, ich kann auf cuda/physx verzichten


----------



## Lebun Lexad (4. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] ich würde wenn ... 

... der abstand zwischen daumen und zeigefinger groß genug ist und ich mich prrimär für ati entscheiden würde


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] Ich würde, wenn ... *meine Ageia-PPU nutzen. Was ich auch mache.*


----------



## Two-Face (4. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Taugt die in neuen Spielen überhaupt noch was?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (4. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten

Hab ich nicht und brauch nicht.
Ich Spiele nichts das von PhysX profitiert.


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Mir fehlt da irgendwie: Die Leistung meiner primären Geforce in Physx und CUDA reicht mir aus.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[I[x]Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten             
[x]Nein, weil der Stromverbrauch ansteigt         
[x]Ich würde, wenn ... (bitte im Thread erläutern)[/I]

Cuda und Physx wir zu selten unterstützt. Dazu kommt noch das man um echt was zu ereichen bei beiden echt eine gute Karte brauch und die A) zu viel kommsten B) die Stromkosten auch stiegen. Und das für eine anwendungen die an sich kaum was bringen nein danke.


_*Aber ja ich würde es doch wenn:*_


 Es eine Karte geben würde die Nur PhysX und Cuda kann.
 Der Stromverbrauch sehr gering wäre
 Auch ohne Tricks mit ATi karten geht
 Und es mehr (wesenlich) mehr Anwendungen gibt.
 Das PhysX auch in spielen auser aussehen was bringt.Sonder echt auch im Gameplay einen Nutzen hat. Der aber allen was bringt nicht nur Geforce Kunden.(siehe erster Punk)


----------



## Octopoth (4. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Nein, weil der Stromverbrauch ansteigt

Nochmal 20-30 Watt mehr im Idle sind zuviel, die letzte Nachzahlung vom Strom hat mich ja schon fast aus den Socken gehauen


----------



## DarkMo (4. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> [x] Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten
> 
> Solange kein offener standart vorhanden ist unterstütze ich solche sachen nicht


----------



## BigBubby (4. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

.. ich eine neue größere habe und einen leiseren kühler für aktuelle 88gtx


----------



## HalifaxX (4. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] Nein , ich kan auf PhysX/CUDA verzichten ..


----------



## Sionix (5. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Ich würde, wenn ...

ich das geld für die 5870 zusammen hätte


----------



## Mischk@ (5. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Ja ich hatte in Kobination 4890 BE + 9800GT. Kann aber drauf verzichten...


----------



## Wincenty (5. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

_[x] Ich würde, wenn ...
ich noch meine 8800GTX hätte, aber hab sie verkauft und warte nun auf eine 5890
_


----------



## ThePlayer (5. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich würde wenn...

...mein Mainboard 2x 16 fachen PCIe hätte.
...ich müsste schon wieder ein neues Netzteil kaufen.


----------



## ile (5. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich würde, wenn eines meiner Spiele PhysX bieten würde.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*



			
				Two-Face schrieb:
			
		

> Taugt die in neuen Spielen überhaupt noch was?


Grob auf 96GT-Niveau. Für Mirror's Edge taugt die - den einzigen GPU-PhysX-Titel, den ich (kurz) gespielt habe.


----------



## Potman (5. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten  	   
[x] Nein, weil der Stromverbrauch ansteigt

Ich hätte hier noch ne 8800Ultra rumliegen. Aber ich kann erstens auf CUDA verzichten und zweitens würde der Stromverbrauch ins unermessliche steigen wenn ich zu meiner 5870er noch die Ultra packe. Zumal die 8800Ultra auch keinerlei Stromsparfunktionen hat. 

Da lass ich die gute alte Ultra doch lieber im Schrank verstauben


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (5. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich würde, wenn...

...ich eine AMD-Graka als Hauptkarte hätte. Evtl kauf ich mir ja irgendwann mal eine, dann setz ich meine 9600 GT als PhysX-/CUDA-Karte ein.
Wenn ich noch eine große GF kaufe (z.B. GTX480) würde ich die 9600 GT auch weiternutzen. Mein 620W dürfte noch gerade so reichen.


----------



## BigBubby (5. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

ist das wieder möglich? Mit Ati karte und nvidia Karte physx?


----------



## herethic (5. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x]Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten

Obwohl ich eine Gtx 285 habe


----------



## Ahab (5. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] Ich würde wenn...

... ich ein Mainboard mit 2 PCIe Slots hätte.  Zurzeit ist es nur ein kleines Micro Board. Auf meinem alten 590 SLi Board hatte ich mal eine 8800GT und eine GTX260 laufen. Davon hatte ich aber nichts. Ich wollte damit Cryostasis anzocken, PhysX war da aber an DX10 gebunden oder so und ich hatte da noch XP. Jedenfalls blieben die Frames im Keller und ich hab sie wieder ausgebaut. 

Nächstes Jahr gibs nen neuen Rechner. Da werd ich mir Cryostasis nochmal vorknöpfen.  Hab ja jetz Win 7.


----------



## Heng (5. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Ich würde, wenn ...
Ich ein passendes Board und zwei Grafikkarten hätte.


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] Nein tu ich nicht, die Primärkarte kümmert sich schon um Physx und f@h


----------



## Naraya (5. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

mm ich hab was ganz anderes, ich hab noch ne ageia karte drin und als hauptkarte ne 4870^^
also machen würd ich das shcon, obwohl, ich dachte dass ich keinen mischbetrieb machen kann, weil der geforce treiber da rummeckert und wenns mehr spiele unterstützen würden, aber meine ageiakarte reicht imo noch aus


----------



## FortunaGamer (6. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x]Ich würde, wenn ... (bitte im Thread erläutern)
Ich habe hier noch eine 8600 GT rum liegen aber derzeit sehe ich nicht denn Grund die einzubauen. Ich habe fast gar kein Spiel mit PhysX.


----------



## p4r4 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Ja. Gelegentlich klau ich eine GTX260 von Palit aus dem Rechner meiner Freundin u.a. letztens für Metro ^^


----------



## Phili_E (6. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten


----------



## Finsk (6. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten


----------



## tt7crocodiles (6. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x]Ich würde, wenn ich mir Metro 2033 gekauft hätte.
Hatte mir sogar eine stromsparendere 9800 rausgesucht. Aber für die 3 anderen PhysX-Spiele muss weiter die CPU schwitzen


----------



## fosi1978 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Ich würde, wenn ...

Ich nicht schon eine Geforce als Primärkarte hätte


----------



## LordYoichi (6. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich würde wenn ... ich nen Board mit 2 PCIex16 hätte oder wüßte das es auch mit ner Nvidia mit PCIex1 gehen würde.


----------



## Jami (6. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich würde wenn ich einen halbwegs schnellen PC hätte und eine Radeon mein Hauptrechenwerk wäre.
Allerdings brauch ich wohl kaum die Zusatzleistung einer kleinen Geforce,wenn ich mir denn bald die GTX470 oder so hohle.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (6. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ja, allerdings nicht für PhysiX sondern für einen weiteren Monitor.


----------



## Tovar (6. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich würde, wenn ... ich noch eine Geforce liegen hätte ^^


----------



## Kurt (7. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Hallo ,
habe eine 4870 als Hauptkarte und eine 9600GT als Physx mitlaufen bin damit super zufrieden und möchte nicht mehr darauf verzichten


----------



## n1ghtt3rror (7. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten


----------



## Coffy (7. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten


zwecks Sli...


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich würde, wenn ich nicht schon eine Geforce als Prmärkarte hätte und die Leistung für Grafik+Cuda/Physx nicht so schön völlig ausreichen würde.


----------



## ernei (7. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Hi,

ich nutze eine 8800GT und eine 9600GT als 2. und 3. Karte für Folding@home.
Aktuelle Leistung kann in meinen Livestats beobachtet werden.


----------



## Icejester (7. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich würde vielleicht eine kleine Geforce als Physx-Karte meiner Radeon zur Seite stellen, wenn sich die beiden unter Vista vertragen würden. So bleibe ich allerdings vorerst bei Ati.


----------



## Freeak (7. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] Ja

Allerdings keine GeForce sondern ne Physixkarte von Ageia, präziser gesagt eine BFG weil es ja doch einige Spiele in meiner Sammlung hat die auf Physix setzen, ist zwar nicht die Mehrheit, aber dennoch sind ein paar Titel dabei.

Aber ne reine N-Vidia Karte kommt mir nicht in mein System.

Aber im allgemeinen kann ich auf Physix verzichten. Es gibt bessere Alternativen.


----------



## Hackman (7. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Was, ich dachte die neuen Nvidia Treiber verhindern dass das funktioniert, die Radeon für Grafik und die Geforce für Physik zu nutzen???


----------



## Heady978 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] Ich würde wenn...

Meine 8800GTS soll bald Physix-Karte werden, aber dazu muss erstmal eine neue Hauptkarte her. Die GTX400er hat nun nicht das gebracht, was ich mir erhofft hatte. Daher werde ich noch ein wenig warten, was mit den Preisen und Refreshs so bis Mitte Mai passiert.


----------



## Own3r (7. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/PhysX verzichten
Meiner Meinung nach benötigt man derartiges nicht und kommt gut mit einer Radeon aus, ch finde das diese Sachen größtenteils als marketing Zwecke verwendet werden.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (7. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Ich würde, wenn ... mein netzteil mitmachen würde.


----------



## Spaiki (7. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ja würde ich wenn...

mal zeit habe mich richtig rein zu knien. Habe meiner 5770 mal eine 8800GT zur Seite gestellt gab aber nur Fehler der verrücktesten Art und da mir atm die Zeit fehlt müssen weitere Versuche erstmal warten.


----------



## LordRevan1991 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[Ja] MSI GF 8600GT OC

Hab die kleine Geforce damals gekauft, um meinen Aldi-Rechner aufzurüsten. Zwar hab ich einige Zeit später einen ganz neuen PC gekriegt, doch die Investition lohnt sich bis heute. Mirror's Edge möchte ich nicht mehr ohne zersplitterndes Glas spielen. 
Anmerkung: die Anleitung in der PCGH damals war sehr umständlich... Man muss die Geforce nicht an den Monitor anschließen, es gibt auch die Möglichkeit, einen virtuellen Monitor zu erstellen.




Hackman schrieb:


> Was, ich dachte die neuen Nvidia Treiber verhindern dass das funktioniert, die Radeon für Grafik und die Geforce für Physik zu nutzen???


 Es gibt Mittel und Wege, den Treiber auszutricksen.


----------



## usopia (8. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Ich würde, wenn ... endlich mehr für mich interessante Games (vor allem Ego-Shooter) PhysX unterstützen würden.


----------



## zazza82 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Wuerde ich nutzen wenn ich die sekundaer-karte haette..


----------



## Opheliac (8. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X]Keine Angabe
 1. und 2. Karte Gtx 295
reicht noch.


----------



## Hübie (8. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x]Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten
aber
[x]Ich würde, wenn ... (bitte im Thread erläutern)

...ATi mit nVidia zusammen funktionieren würden und ich günstig eine bekommen könnte. Soweit mir bekannt ist gehen die Treiberhacks mit den neuen Versionen ja nicht mehr.


----------



## lordwoodo (8. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin zwar neu hier in diesem Forum, aber ich werde trotzdem gleich mal mit der Tür ins Haus fallen. Aber die Verwirrtaktiken der Hersteller machen mich langsam wirrwarr.
Vielleicht finde ich durch eure Hilfe die Antwort die ich suche.
Also: 
Ich habe nun mal 2 Graka im Rechner drinn stecken.
Die Hauptkatrte ist eine 8800GT(G90) und als Physx Karte eine etwas ältere 8600Gt.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich das richtig verstanden habe, aber für CUDA wirde jede freie Shader Einheit für Berechnungen hergenommen?! 
Bedeutet das für Spiele (zb Just Cause2) das nicht nur Physx (falls es das Game unterstüzt) auf der 2 Graka berechnet wird, sondern auch CUDA berechnungen durchgeführt werden??
Oder spielt sich CUDA nur auf der Hauptkarte ab??? Und da kein Nvidia/Physx bei Just Cause 2 vohanden ist, ist die 2 Karte fürn Ar***?
DANKE


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (8. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x]Ich würde, wenn ... (bitte im Thread erläutern)

...mein PC-Budget nicht schon für sinvollere Komponenten verplant wäre.
Ich hab einmal einen 3D-Mark Vantage Durchlauf mit einer 8800GT als Zusatzkarte gemacht, die ich allerdings in einem anderen Computer brauche. Vor einer PhysX-Karte stehen bei mir nur noch ein neuer Prozessor, ein neues Mainboard, neuer Ram, ein neues Netzteil, ein neues Gehäuse, eine neue Festplatte, eine SSD und dann, wenn in ein Paar Jahren dies alles erneuert wurde, dann steht auch schon wieder eine neue Grafikkarte an. Die würde ich mir derzeit allerdings von ATI kaufen, was das Ganze hier überflüssig macht...


----------



## Nehl (8. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Habe jetzt mal "Ja" angegeben, da ich noch eine Aegia drinn habe - neben einer HD4870-AGP


----------



## bdeny (8. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich würde wenn...
Ich mich schon entschieden hätte was ich für ne neue Graka kauf- weiß ich aber noch nicht weil Nvidia zur Zeit nicht wirklich begeistert. So muß halt noch die alte GTX8800 herhalten - alleine......


----------



## usopia (9. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*



Nehl schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal "Ja" angegeben, da ich noch eine Aegia drinn habe - neben einer HD4870-AGP


...eine 4870 AGP? Kann ich iwie gar nicht glauben, gibts doch gar nicht, oder?


----------



## fadade (9. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] - Ja

Neben der GTX260 noch eine ältere 8600GTS. Bei manchmal mehr als 3 Monitoren ist das ein Muss ^^ Außerdem bin ich ein Fan von Physik/PhysX in Spielen


----------



## Spawn1702 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] Ja...

9500 GT PCI 1x als Physx Knecht...


----------



## US_Raph14 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X]Ich würde, wenn....

ich eine Radeon Karte hätte. Da ich aber keine habe, eine Palit GTX 285 2GB @ 690|1572|1260 (chip|shader|vram) am werkeln habe und dazu kein Geld habe um mir eine HD5870, 8800GT zu kaufen lass ich es. Meine GTX kann gut mit physix umgehen^^.


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] Ich würde, wenn ... ich Hybrid SLI nutzen würde.


----------



## STSLeon (10. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Mir fehlt hier die Möglichkeit "Benutze eine Geforce als Primärkarte".

Aber selbst wenn ich eine Radeon momentan benutzen würde, dann hätte ich keine Karte für die Physikberechnung drin. Zuviel Strom und Aufwand für zuwendig Effekte


----------



## Mr Bo (10. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Habe meinen 2ten Steckplatz auf dem EP45-UD3P spaßeshalber mal genutzt und diesen mit einer GTS8800GTS(512) neben meiner GTX 260 (OC) laufen lassen.
Dann den Benchmark _Bruteforcing_ getestet und war mit der Leistung sehr zufrieden.

Link zum Benchmark Thread der etwas anderen Art Drück mich

Leider geben mir die Spiele und auch die Software welche CUDA bzw. PhysX unterstützen nicht wirklich was, darum meine Antwort auf die gestellte Frage..... *Ich würde, wenn ... (bitte im Thread erläutern)*
....es mir was bringen würde


----------



## Freestyler808 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten


----------



## XXTREME (10. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Dämnächst mal ausprobieren. Kann für 20€ ne 8800GS abstauben....mal schauen ob´s funzt .


----------



## guidodungel (11. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich verzichte auf Physx/CUDA!


----------



## ATB (11. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten 

weil es ein Firmenstandard und keine algemeine Technik ist.


----------



## ATIFan22 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Ja, eine 8600 GTS, aber nicht dauerhaft ,sondern nur zeitweise.

Wenn ichgerade mal Cuda brauche baue ich sie einfach ein und baue sie wenn ich sie nicht mehr brauche wieder aus.


----------



## Namaker (12. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x]Ich würde, wenn ...
die Geforces nicht von Nvidia wären


----------



## Err0r (12. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Gtx 295


----------



## Foetus (12. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten

solange da kein offener standart für alle da is, werd ich diesen physx nvidia kram nicht unterstützen


----------



## ROG_Rikko (12. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten 

Wenn es ein offener Standard wäre mit breiter Unterstützung und wirklich ein WOW Effekt dahinter wäre dann ja.

Die Unterschiede sind mir zu marginal das ich es vermissen würde.
Und die Hand voll Games von Nvidia bezahlten Fa. vermisse ich auch nicht  unbedingt  (aka Batman . . . )


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Nein,
erstens bin ich nicht auf CUDA angewiesen und eine zweite Karte für die handvoll Spiele? Ohne mich


----------



## Fellex (12. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x]Ja (bitte die Karte im Thread angeben)...
 Im Moment noch eine 8800GTS


----------



## ka!Tee (12. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] ja

Seit der Adaption von PhysX will ich nichtmehr darauf verzichten. (history: FX2500M, 7900/7950M GTX, 8800GTS, GTX 295, hfftl. bald GTX480)


----------



## Jan565 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ja jetzt schon, eine 8800GTS g80 im Verbund mit einer 5850.


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (12. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ja, im Moment eine 9800GT 512M.


----------



## eddi99 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] ja Zotac 8800GT AMP! Edition + HD5870


----------



## hawk910 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich bin überzeugt, dass mit den zukünftigen CPU´s eine brauchbare Physikberechnung möglich ist. Und dann wird es auch von den Spieleherstellern entsprechend unterstützt. Irgendwo hab ich ja auch schon gelesen, dass Physx wunderbar auf Mehrkern-CPUs skalieren soll...
Abwarten, Nvidia wird nicht die alleinige Lösung bleiben.


----------



## Jumpass (13. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ja

9600gt


----------



## der_flamur (13. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Nein, ich kann auf PhysiX bzw Cuda verzichten.
Grund: SLI wäre für mich die bessere Lösung...


----------



## TheOnLY (13. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten

Wenn dann sollte ein Standart für alle zugänlich sein


----------



## Lynx (13. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Nein, weil der Stromverbrauch ansteigt
[x] Ich würde, wenn man sie auf standby fahren könnte und so keinen Stromverbrauch mehr hat.

ne 9600 GT liegt noch rum aber sobald ein vernünftiges Video transcoding tool für ATI Stream bzw Open CL erscheint dann ist es für mich mit der Geforce sowieso überflüssig


----------



## robbi1204 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Ich würde, wenn ich endlich mal Zeit finden tät, um es zu testen.
[x] Ich würde, wenn mehr Spiele Physx unterstützen.


----------



## mycel-x (13. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Nein habe ich nicht aber spiele mit dem Gedanken.
Vielleicht irgendwann mal...


----------



## hohecker (14. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Ich würde, wenn ...
ich eine 2. Karte hätte die besser wäre als meine alte 8800GT....


----------



## Peedee89 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

ne GTX260 als Erste und daneben ne 8600GT für PhysX und weitere Monitorausgänge (nutze 3 + TV-Out)


----------



## Loki2643 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] Ja

GeForce 9500 GT

(Hauptkarte GeForce GTX 275)


----------



## tm0975 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Nein, ich kann auf proprietäre Lösungen verzichten.

gibts nen offenen standard, bin ich gern dabei. aber so nicht, das ist reines marketing-zeugs ohne perspektive auf marktdurchdringung, eher was für insellösungen.


----------



## Geforce92 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X]Ich würde, wenn ...
ich einen größeren Bildschirm hätte und meine eine GTX260 nicht mehr für Spiele mit aktivem Physx reicht, dann würde ich meine 9600GT noch einbauen.


----------



## Sxiet (15. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich würde, wenn ...
ich den sinnvollen Nutzen sehe, zu meiner gtx285 noch eine zweite laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Brzeczek (15. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X]             Ich würde, wenn ... (bitte im Thread erläutern) 


Wenn ich in Zukunft mir eine AMd Karte hollen werde, werde ich wegen CUDA bzw Folding@Home einer von meinen zwei G92 Karten drin lassen.


----------



## Julianus2008 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich würde gerne, wenn... Ich mir eine zweite leisten könnte


----------



## Olstyle (15. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x]Ja, eine 8500GT.
Allerdings nur für den dritten Monitor da sie als PhysX Karte die GTX280 ausbremst.


----------



## sirhot (16. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x]Ja

GTX 260


----------



## Rangerspeed (16. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ja, 2 x GTX 280 OC, SLI oder Physik X Betrieb


----------



## GamerXII (16. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

_[x] Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten _


----------



## Topas93 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

ja meine gtx275 sollte das drauf haben


----------



## Edelbock (16. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x]Ja siehe signatur! 
nur schade dass grade nich wirklich viele spiele dafür raus kommen


----------



## VNSR (16. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ja, als überzeugter SLI-User.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich würde, wenn ... 
ich eine zweite gforce hätte.physics läuft auch auf einer karte.


----------



## KOF328 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] kann drauf verzichten, nutzen ja sowieso nur wenige spiele und die hauptkarte wird nur wärmer


----------



## multimolti (17. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Ja, aber nicht für PhysX. Habe eine 6600 GT drin, weil die primäre nur zwei RAMDACs hat und ich drei für die Bildschirme brauche.


----------



## Realracer (17. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

ich momentan ein Spiel hätte,das PhysicX unterstützt. Werde das aber ausprobieren, sobald ein Spiel in frage kommt. Die Preise für eine 9600-9800GT halten sich ja in Grenzen.


----------



## Groshmog (17. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich würde, wenn...
ich wüsste wie man die Priorität der PCI-E Steckplätze verändert. Da sonst die Singleslot-8800gt die 5770 verdecken würde und das beide Karten nicht gut tut.
Habs anders herum schon probiert, aber dann bekomm ich erst ein Bild beim willkommens Bildschirm. Außerdem klappt das patchen mit dem Physxmod nicht, weil eine Dateien, die er verändern möchte nicht vorhanden ist.

Falls jemand ne mögliche Problemlösung zu bieten hat, biete sag sie mir^^


----------



## Empirelord (17. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Würde wenn ...
ich bald Geburtstag hätte.

Läuft Cuda/Physx auch mit PCIe 4* ?


----------



## Hitten (18. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

_Ich würde, wenn... wenn mein mb 2 pcie anschlüsse hätte.
_


----------



## Regen23 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich würde, wenn... es sich für mich lohnen würde. Da ich aber kaum noch daddel weis ich mit meinem Geld einfach besseres anzufangen, als es nvidia in den Rachen zu schmeissen.


----------



## Jogibär (19. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ja, neben meine beiden GTS 250 @ SLI arbeitet eine GT 240 GDDR5 1GB als PhysX-Karte.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (19. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten

Hab zwar noch ne alte Geforce 9800GT rumliegen, aber CUDA/Physx ist den Einbau trotzdem nicht wert.


----------



## Mr__47 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Also ich habe jetzt mal nicht angekreuzt, weill ich ja ein SLi System fahre... wenn die kompatibilität zu den Radeons gelockert werden würde, dann darf eine der beiden sicherlich neben einer anderen Karte weiter rechnen (für physX etc)


----------



## Punky260 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ja, eine 9500GT

Warum ? Nunja, meine GTX260 ist eigentlich defekt und muss eingeschickt werden, für 50euro habe ich so eine wunderbare Überbrückungskarte mit der fast alles spielbar ist. Und solange beide Karten zur verfügung stehen habe ich halt ne PhysX-Karte bzw. BOINC-Karte (muss noch eingerichtet werden) zusätzlich


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (20. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

nein  hab ja ne gtx285


----------



## Amigo (20. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] Ich würde, wenn ... ich endlich mal angemessenes Geld für meinen Job verdienen würde... 
Die 9600 GT muss in doch auch mal in Rente...


----------



## Megael (20. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x]Ich würde Wenn... Mein Board das unterstützen würde/ das ganze nicht so teuer wäre und wenn sich die 2te Karte wenn sie nicht gebraucht würde abschalten würde (wirklich auf 0Watt)


----------



## Apollon (20. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

meine Anlage:
HTPC: (Mobo:Asrock X58 Extreme*Cpu:i7 920 *Graka Palit HD4870 1GB Sonic Dual Edition + 8600GT 512MB GDDR3 Phys X*Ram:3x2GB OCZ 1333Mhz*Sound:X-Fi Prelude*Boxen:Logitech Z-680 *Gehäuse:Silverstone lc 17*Kühlung:Thermalright AXP-140*Strom:CobaNitrox IT-7750SG REV 2* TVkarte:TechnoTrend TT-connect S2-3650 CI*)Datenserver: (4Core1600Twins-P35*E2200*4x2048MB Aeneon 800Mhz*GeForce 7600GS 512MB Passiv)*Laptops: (IBM Thinkpad T41 2GB ram,Compaq HP615 2x2,2ghz 4gb X-Fi Surround 5.1 USB) *Konsolen: (XBOX360 Falcon mit HDMI 20GBHD*Wii*PS2 v3 120GBHD)*Monitor&TV:HP2309m,Samsung LE 46B530 *Mediaplayer:Xtreamer* 7TB HDDs

Nutze also die 8600GT als Cuda und Phys X Karte


----------



## CeypheR (21. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Primär: GTX260
Sekundär: 8800GTS Physx


----------



## Cyberburn (21. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

nutze primär eine 5870 und Sekundär eine GTS 250


----------



## mapel110 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Wow, 10% nutzen eine zweite Karte für PhysX?! Dachte, das Feature wäre viel belangloser. Hat sich also für nvidia schon gelohnt.


----------



## BigBubby (21. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*



mapel110 schrieb:


> Wow, 10% nutzen eine zweite Karte für PhysX?! Dachte, das Feature wäre viel belangloser. Hat sich also für nvidia schon gelohnt.



du mußt das anders lesen. 80User nutzen Physx. Wenn wir hier nicht bei PCGH sondern bei Chip oder Bild wären, hättest du vermutlich nicht mal 1%.


----------



## AranoiT (21. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Ja 

hab 2 GTX 285


----------



## Olstyle (21. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*



BigBubby schrieb:


> du mußt das anders lesen. 80User nutzen Physx. Wenn wir hier nicht bei PCGH sondern bei Chip oder Bild wären, hättest du vermutlich nicht mal 1%.


Und unter den 80 sind auch noch genug die die Karte hauptsächlich für F@H oder mehr Monitor-Anschlüsse einsetzen...


----------



## Paule_87 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Ich würde, wenn...

...die als PhysX-Beschleuniger eingesetzte Karte Takt und Spannung reguliert und an den Lastzustand anpasst UND PCGH eine Empfehlung aussprechen würde (ich schätze ab 9800GTX+/GTS250 aufwärts).

MfG, Paule_87


----------



## handbal4ever (22. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

ich würde eine geforce auf jeden fall als sekundär karte nutzen, wenn ich eine ati karte hätte oder auch eine aktuelle geforce karte


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (22. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

_Ich würde, wenn ... (bitte im Thread erläutern)

Habe ne ATI 5870.
Leider klappt das zusammenspiel nicht mit einer Karte von NV.
Würde zu Testzwecken eine GTS 250 (8800 GTX/9800GTX) nehmen welche bei mir noch rumfliegt....
_


----------



## tigra456 (22. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Momentan nur die GTX 260 SSC als Einzelkarte
Eine 480 wird wenn der Refresh draußen ist gekauft und dann ist die 260 meine PhysX-Karte


----------



## nfsgame (22. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] Ja
9500GT, bald wird die 9800GT den Job übernehmen wenn was neues als Primärkarte reinkommt. Hauptsächlich laufen beide Karten jedoch für Folding @ Home.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (22. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich würde, wenn...
PhysX sich aktuell über optische Spielereien hinaus begeben würde, es technisch kein Problem wäre in Verbindung mit einer Radeon als Primärkarte und AMD tatsächlich keine Alternative gebastelt kriegt. Und ich überhaupt Spiele spielte, die von der Technik profitierten (kann mal jemand nen PhysX-Mod für die Thief-Siele basteln?  ).


----------



## f3rr1s (22. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Habe keine 2 Karte und extra eine kaufen werde ich nicht.


----------



## MrKnaller (22. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich würde wenn cuda/Physiks verwenden, wenn ich noch Platz auf dem Mainboard hätte.


----------



## mad-onion (23. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

NV kriegt von mir keinen einzigen Cent, selbst wenn das bedeuten würde wieder auf C64 Grafik zurück zu fallen.
Kundenverarsche durch Umlabelung und schmieren von Spieleschmieden sollte man auch nicht anders honorieren.
Da kann physx oder auch 3D Vision nichts mehr rausreißen.


----------



## Bestia (23. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Nein, nutze PhysX und Co. mit der Primär GeForce.


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich würde, wenn ...

...die GeForce GTX 260 ein wenig günstiger wäre. Dann könnte ich meine PhysX- Karte in den kleinen Spielerechner einbauen. Aber dafür müßte die 260er noch ein wenig günstiger werden. Dafür müßte sie aber erstmal durch einen adäquaten Nachfolger ersetzt werden.


----------



## computertod (23. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich würde, wenn ... (bitte im Thread erläutern)
... wenn mein Board mehr PCIe Slots hätte
... wenn ich zuviel Geld hätte^^


----------



## Whoosaa (24. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

_[x] Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten_


----------



## ich558 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*



moe schrieb:


> [x] Ich würde, wenn ...
> mein board zwei pci-e slots hätte. aber für am jetzt noch ein neues board zu laufen lohnt sich nicht mehr.



dito
Wäre schon cool wenn meine GTX 260BE von meiner alten 8800GTX unterstützt werden würde


----------



## Excalibur0177 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich würde, wenn ...
...ich eine GTX285 OC bekommen würde, meine 9800GTX+ als Beschleuniger nutzen.


----------



## psychodad666 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten

Auch wenn Nvidia uns was anderes verzählt, die wenigsten Leute werden von sich aus den Unterschied sehen


----------



## Mettsemmel (25. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

NUR um CUDA/PhysX zu nutzen, einen Haufen Schotter für eine Geforce ausgeben sehe ich gar nicht ein. Bin mit meiner Radeon echt zufrieden.


----------



## Falk (25. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Habe 8800 GT als 2. Karte im Rechner, neben eine GT 260/216. Wird vor allem für Multimonitoring benutzt.


----------



## streega (25. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ja ... Eine ATI Radeon HD 5850 in Verbíndung mit der Nvidia 9600 GSO ... zusammen ein Kraftpaket  Danke für die Tipps in eurem Beitrag.


----------



## kress (26. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X]Ich würde, wenn ... 

... ich eine Karte dafür hätte, meine 8600gs ist dafür nicht geeignet. Außerdem bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob mein Board nicht auf x8/x8 runtertaktet.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (26. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x]Ja (bitte die Karte im Thread angeben)

ATI HD5770 pri
ATI HD4200 sek


----------



## kress (26. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

@SpiritOfMatrix: Was hat das mit PhysX/Cuda bzw Geforce zu tun?^^


----------



## Ralle99 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Meine 2. VGA ist eine GF 9800GTX +, hätte ich noch über, also rein damit !
Welche Spiele genau unterstützen die NVIDIA Physik eigentlich ?
Grüsse Ralle99


----------



## TECRIDER (26. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

EVGA GTX275 SSC als PhysX


----------



## treichi (27. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich würde sowas nur machen, wenn die zweit Karte eine deutlichen Vorteil bringen würde. Aber diesen kann ich bis auf weiters nicht erkennen!


----------



## Professor Frink (27. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

jop 8800GT
zumindets theoretisch, aktuell sitzt sie im rechner von nem Kumpel um dem aus derPatsche zu helfen (Karte abgeraucht)


----------



## dontkn0wme (27. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

ich verwende eine gts 250 für physx und cuda


----------



## koesti (28. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich hab ne 5870 VaporX, da brauch ich keine zusätzliche Karte. Der Leistungsgewinn steht dem Mehrverbrauch an Strom in keiner Weise gegenüber.


----------



## Krammer (28. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich würde wenn ich eine ATI hätte...


----------



## kress (28. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Du kannst auch zur gtx285 noch ne PhysX-Karte dazu machen.


----------



## doghma (28. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] _Ich würde, wenn ... 

.... ich meine alte GF nicht verkauft hätte.
_


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (28. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

1.) gtx 275
2.) 9600 gt


----------



## plompi (28. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] Ich würde wenn ich ne zweite graka und ein sli fähiges board hätte
     Oder braucht man dazu überhaupt n sli board?


----------



## Olstyle (28. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*



plompi schrieb:


> [X] Ich würde wenn ich ne zweite graka und ein sli fähiges board hätte
> Oder braucht man dazu überhaupt n sli board?


Braucht man nicht!


----------



## maniacmurphy (29. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Hab ne GTX 260 xxx als Grafikkarte;
Und ne 9800 GT Eco als PhysX Karte drin.
Lohnt sich in Batman und in Sacred 2.
Zum Stromverbrauch , Hab im Idle 251W
Komme sonst auf 575W unter  Last (3dVantage)
ps.: Zum Stomverbrauch, hab nen NVidia Chipsatz 780i


----------



## SilentHunter (29. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Nein

Mir reicht meine 5850 Physix macht mit ner 2. Karte Preis Leistungtechnisch keinen Sinn.


----------



## GxGamer (29. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich vermisse als Antwortmöglichkeit:

[X] Nein, denn ich nutze eine GeForce als Primärkarte.


----------



## InRav3 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

_Ich würde, wenn ... (bitte im Thread erläutern)

will/kanns mir im moment nicht leisten ^^
_


----------



## Leopardgecko (29. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Ich würde, wenn ... meine Asus P1 ihren Geist aufgibt...


----------



## Beachboy (30. April 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

demnächst 9600 als PhysX Karte


----------



## EGThunder (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ja - GTX 280. 

EG


----------



## Nici930405 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] ja ich nutze Physx 
und zwar rechnet dafür eine EVGA 9800 GT Akimbo 
neben der GTS 250


----------



## Silent Lain (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] Ja
Eine 8800 GTS ist für das Werk zuständig.


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Ich würde, wenn ...


es denn überhaupt geht, meine GXT280 zusätzlich zu einer 5870 Toxic als Physix Karte einsetzen.

Danke Nvidia.


----------



## Cosimo (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Ich würde, wenn ...

es mehr Spiele gebe die Nutzen daraus ziehen würden.


----------



## Michisauer (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] ich würde wenn.... 
bei mir des geld nich grad zu knapp wär.
Mein nächster Rechner wird nämlich ne Radeon-Karte beinhalten und dann werd ich mir ne kleine 8er oder 9er GeForce-Karte dazuholen... soviel kostets ja nich.
Und für die hübschen PhysX-Effekte ein Monster wie die GTX480 anzuschaffen seh ich nich ein, dann lieber ne HD5870 und ne kleine Geforce dazu. Kommt billiger und bietet etwa dieselbe Leistung.


----------



## DungeonKeeper1 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

_Ich würde, wenn ...

es sich als Standard durchsetzen würde und mehr als 75% der Spiele es unterstützen würde.

OT:

In erster Linie würde ich mir endlich mal eine gute KI wünschen, die hat sich seit den letzten 13 Jahren nur marginal geändert...
_


----------



## gug (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] Ich würde, wenn auf meinem Konto ein paar Nullen mehr wären...


----------



## Amokhahn (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

ich nutze eine Ageia PhysX Karte


----------



## The_Gap (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x]_Ja (bitte die Karte im Thread angeben)
_
GT220 1GB
eigentlich gehört die auch in meinen 2. Rechner 
In zusammenarbeit mit meiner Sapphire Radeon HD 4870 Toxic 1GB 
Nur leider klappt das bei mir irgendwie nicht ganz_ (da resetet sich der Treiber von Nvidia dann nach einigen Sekunden nach dem Physx gebraucht wurde) 
_


----------



## mastermc51 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Derzeit nutze ich KEINE zweite nVidia Karte. (hab nur eine drin)
Da ich im Moment eine GTX285 habe, sollte es fürs Game UND für PhysX reichen.
CUDA benutze ich schon, sowohl mit Badaboom, als auch mit Adobes Premiere elements 8 für Blu-Ray Videos schneiden/erstellen.


----------



## Otep (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Ja, eine GTX 260 von XFX


----------



## God-Among-Insects (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten 

Physx reicht mir auch mit einer Karte


----------



## Knurog (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

.... ich wüßte wie es funktioniert.


----------



## Olstyle (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*



Knurog schrieb:


> .... ich wüßte wie es funktioniert.


Einfach rein stecken und in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung als PhysX Karte auswählen .


----------



## _hellgate_ (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X]Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten


----------



## Pffzzhh! (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] _Ich würde, wenn ... (bitte im Thread erläutern)

Wenn eine günstige Karte reichen würde, die keinen vollen PCI-E Slot benötigt, da sonst ein entsprechendes Mainboard Voraussetzung ist. Des Weiteren warte ich noch auf die PhysX Killer-Apllikation, bei der man sagt "... mit einer Nvidia ist es einfach unbeschreiblich..." und so weiter.

EDIT: Und Nvidia eine solche Karte im aktuellen Treiber neben meiner Ati zulassen würde...
 _


----------



## m0nti (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] _Ich würde, wenn ... (bitte im Thread erläutern)

Die karten die ausreichend Leistung dafür haben z.B. 9600gt oder gt240 billig genug sind, oder im fall der 9600 gt weniger strom verbrauchen würden. 
70 € für Physx in Sacred 2 (einziges spiel welches ich spiele das physx anbietet) lohnt einfach nicht. 
_


----------



## mdevil666 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] Ja, eine GT240 von EVGA (Single-Slot und super leise!)

Letztes Wochenende eingebaut und ist schon eine schöne Spielerei, Effekte in Sacred2 sehen schon toll aus. Mirrors Edge wird erst gekauft wenns nen 10er kostet, mehr ist mir so ein kurzes Game nicht wert.


----------



## Al-x1983 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] Ich würde, wenn ... (bitte im Thread erläutern)

Wenn ich mal günstig an ne Single-Slot Karte komme


----------



## sentinel1 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] Ich würde, wenn ... (bitte im Thread erläutern) ich denn eine bräuchte, denn meine 285 GTX hat ja PhysX.

Ansonsten kann man sich doch bereits für wenig Geld eine alte GF 88xx als Sekundärkarte leisten, für HD58xx - Nutzer usw.


----------



## muscel_maik (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

nein leider noch nicht ausprobiert!


----------



## mich (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] Ja

Im Moment macht noch meine 9600GT Grafik und Phyisx aber die nächsten Tage bekomm ich ne 9800GTX+ für die Grafik und lass die 96er dann herumfliegende Hüttenteile berechnen..


----------



## |L1n3 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] Ich würde, wenn ... ich Geld für eine Zweite übrig hätte bzw. eine neue Primär-Karte einzug erhalten würde. (Besitze noch eine 8800GTS 640MB (=> G80))

Allerdings weiss ich nichtmal ob ichs überhaupt brauche, da ich doch nurnoch sehr sehr selten mal nen Spiel starte. Immer dieses Windows hochfahren nervt


----------



## dbenzhuser (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] Nein, ich sehe keinen Sinn in einer Zweitkarte. Auf CUDA verzichte ich deswegen aber noch lange nicht, dafür habe ich meine Hauptkarte. Allerdings verwende ich CUDA nicht in Spielen, sondern für Berechnungen in eigenen Programmen.


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

ich würde wenn.......

hab nen komplettes AMD/ATI system! 
da stellt sich die frage nicht!
ich denk ich würde es mal probieren mit ner 2ten grünen wenn mein sys nicht rot wäre!
und das bleibt auch erstmal so!
greetz,ben


----------



## Mr__47 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich würde, wenn ich mein Sli Gespann aufgäbe, mir dann eine Radeon holen würde und es keine Schikanen seitens Nvidia in Spielen geben würde... Dann würde ich eine meiner 9800Gts weiterleben lassen ;D


----------



## niakoK (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x]Ich würde, wenn ... 

..... ich ein board mit 2 pcie x16 slots hätte


----------



## fox40phil (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

_Ich würde, wenn ...

_

_*es wirkliche Vorteile hätte und es Effekte gäbe, die nicht auch ohne zusätzliche GPU erzielt werden könnten.*_
_*es mehr Spiele unterstützen würden!*_
*die eine zusätzliche GPU, die < 120€ kostet alle Effekte darstellen könnte!*
*die Effekte sollten auch realistisch sein und nicht übertrieben!!! wie es oft der Fall ist. * 
so wenn das alles eintrifft, würde ich mir eine 2. NV kaufen^^ oder eine ATI und meine NV (GTX 260/216) als PhysX nutzen!


----------



## Klizzix (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich hab noch eine alte GeForce 7600GT, kann ich damit irgendwas anfangen in die Richtung?
Immerhin hat das Ding nur 256mb Speicher.
Und wü würde das ganze überhaupt einen Vorteil bringen?
Mein System: i5-750, 5870, P55UD3...


----------



## Intruder (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

ich würde gerne wenn meine 8800 das überhaupt noch mit macht... 
die hat seit nen paar tagen nen leichten "ratsch am kappes" und meint mich mit aussetzer nerven zu müssen... (dank des super coolen nvidia treibers von märz)
sprich ersatz muss her. tendiere zu ati radeon hd 5850 oder 5830

und wenn die beiden zusammen arbeiten *grins*

im übrigen: welche ausgabe war das eigentlich gewesen? kann mich gerade nicht erinnern *rofl*


----------



## gharbi_sam (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Ich würde, wenn ...

Eine andere Karte als meine 8800GT haette, da wuerde ich sie als Physx-Karte nutzen, waere schade sie einfach wegzuwerfen...


----------



## meratheus (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Nein. Grund: siehe Signatur


----------



## meratheus (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*



Intruder schrieb:


> ich würde gerne wenn meine 8800 das überhaupt noch mit macht...
> die hat seit nen paar tagen nen leichten "ratsch am kappes" und meint mich mit aussetzer nerven zu müssen... (dank des super coolen nvidia treibers von märz)
> sprich ersatz muss her. tendiere zu ati radeon hd 5850 oder 5830
> 
> ...


 
 Ausgabe 01/2010, Page 34


----------



## JuGeWa (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

_[x] ich würde wenn..._

--> ich würde, wenn ich das Geld dazu hätte


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Brauche ich nicht, da ich mit keiner ATI Karte spiele.


----------



## technus1975 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Nicht direkt n ur als PhysX, hab ein SLi-Gespann aus 2xGTX280


----------



## Silverlake (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] ich würde wenn...
ich genug geld für ne zweite graka hätte^^


----------



## mumble_GLL (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Ich würde wenn...mein Board einen 2ten PCI-e Steckplatz hätte
__________________



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barnie (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten


----------



## SpecR (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

ich hab des geld nicht bzw brauch es für führerschein
wenn ich es hätt würd ich allerdings erst meine graka aufrusten und dann n sekundär kaufen


----------



## max00 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Keine Angabe

Für Spiele mit PhysX reicht, dank maximaler Monitorauflösung von 1680x1050, meist meine Grafikkarte selbst aus - GTX470 ftw


----------



## kampfschaaaf (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Ich tue es!

Hab ne 9800gtx+ eigens dafür besorgt.

Ich *wünsche mir allerdings, daß ich im BIOS des Crosshair IV selbst auswählen kann, wer von den LANES wie viele bekommt*! Dann brauche ich auch keine ASUS ARES oder eine andere echte 5870X2...

MfG kampfschaaaf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nVIDIA (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[x] Ich würde, wenn ... ich keine GTX 285 EXO hätte ^^


----------



## maestrocool (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X] Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten 

Ich bevorzuge Physik-Simulation die auf dem Prozessor läuft (die Prozessoren sind jetzt doch eh kaum noch ausgelastet).
Bestes Beispiel ist die Havok_Physikengine, läuft mit den meisten Spielen problemlos und schnell.
Ich bin der Meinung das sich Grafikkarten auf 2D, 3D und Videobeschleunigung beschränken sollten.

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## HirschBock (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

[X]Nein, ich kann auf CUDA/Physx verzichten

......da ich überzeugter AMD/ATI nutzer bin!


----------



## Naumo (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

meine normale graka reicht dafür doch aus! wenn dann würde ich sli machen


----------



## Fantom (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Physx/CUDA-Knecht: Nutzt du eine Geforce als Sekundärkarte?*

Vielleicht in der Zukunft in einer ATI NV Combi. Wenn geeignete Spiele rauskommen.


----------

